# Rhubarb



## QuickSilver (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a ton of it that I picked this weekend.. So... all I know how to do is make pies and sweet deserts..  Does anyone know anything else to do with it.  Can if be prepared as a vegetable side dish in some way..  Is there a savory side to rhubarb?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2015)

There was a show called French Food at Home with Laura Calder, out of Canada on the Cooking Channel. She made what looked like a very refreshing rhubarb drink. I can't think of anything savory using rhubarb as its so sour.

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/shows/french-food-at-home.html

I got an error when searching for rhubarb on the site, so I don't know if its there or not. Good luck.

Oh, BTW, the music on that show was great!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 6, 2015)

I had some in the fridge but  guess it lost its color.  My friend just  gobsmacked me and said, "Dummy, That's celery!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

We've only made pies with ours, or have a bite or two raw.  Here's a page with several savory rhubarb recipes you might like.  http://www.thekitchn.com/rhubarb-for-dinner-savory-rhub-151491


----------



## imp (Jul 6, 2015)

Rhubarb makes a wonderful wine. Ask and I shall post the recipe. Or, any other of over a hundred or so different wines.    imp


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have a ton of it that I picked this weekend.. So... all I know how to do is make pies and sweet deserts..  Does anyone know anything else to do with it.  Can if be prepared as a vegetable side dish in some way..  Is there a savory side to rhubarb?


I was watching a gardening show on TV last weekend,He said something I didn't know....(Im Quoting his statement) He  said Rhubarb is actually poisonous both stem and leaves if eaten raw....I have always been aware the leaves are not to be consumed. Only the other day I was tempted to pick a stem to add to my smoothie think I will try looking up more information before considering that .
Looked up this information ....
[h=2]The poison in rhubarb[/h]Oxalates are contained in all parts of rhubarb plants, especially in the green leaves. There is some evidence that anthraquinone glycosides are also present and may be partly responsible. It is not clear as to the exact source of poisoning from rhubarb, possibly a result of both compounds. The stalks contain low levels of oxalates, so this does not cause problems.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 6, 2015)

Good for jam -- rhubarb & strawberry jam is delicious!


----------



## Steve (Jul 6, 2015)

I also have tons of rhubarb..
I cut the stems in one inch slices, put them in a very large pot, add just about 1/2 cup water and cook it till it turns to a compot.. It will make its own juice.. The water is so it won't burn in the beginning..
I also add a frozen orange concentrate and a full bag of frozen strawberries.. 
When the compot is done (after a few hours on simmer) I then add my sugar to sweeten it to taste.. Brown sugar tastes better than white.. 
When cool, refrigerate in a container and when cold, enjoy on ice cream, toast, or just like that which I do and it tastes great........


----------



## Pam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rhubarb chutney...



http://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/quick-rhubarb-chutney/


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

I've only made pie and crisps... and a rhubarb "dump" cake  using yellow cake mix..

The idea of a compote for ice cream sounds wonderful...  and I also like the idea of wine... but I ALWAYS like the idea of wine..


----------



## Josiah (Jul 7, 2015)

I use to love it but now I try to avoid sugar and there's no getting around adding sugar to any rhubarb recipe.


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I use to love it but now I try to avoid sugar and there's no getting around adding sugar to any rhubarb recipe.



How about fake sweeteners if one truly loves rhubarb?    imp


----------



## Josiah (Jul 7, 2015)

imp said:


> How about fake sweeteners if one truly loves rhubarb?    imp



I do use artificial sweeteners (stevia) but since taking responsibility for my own food preparation about two years ago my diet has been really heavy on lack of imagination.


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2015)

Josiah:
I mentioned brown sugar as a sweetener for my rhubarb compot..
Actually i personally use Splenda brown sugar or Splenda white sweetener for my compot..
The reason is 2 fold........
!st we are on low carb and we don't use sugar..
2nd my wife is a diabetic and can't have sugar...

This compot recipe is sooooo good it is actually hard to stay away from it.. Almost habit forming ....


----------



## imp (Jul 8, 2015)

Lots of plants exhibit toxic qualities, rhubarb among them. Surprisingly, many animals have the "smarts" in-born in them, to avoid such plants. For example, our goat would sample, taste, and gobble most any plant offered her, (but not tin cans!), however, offered oleander she sniffed, then instantly bolted away! Oleander leaves are poisonous!


Another of the goat's antics involved eating the leaves and berries of our Pyracantha bush (Firethorn), which has half-inch long spikes of thorns up and down it's branches. The  goat happily partook of the leaves, twigs, berries, and all, oblivious, seemingly, to those nasty thorns which had often scarred my hands & wrists while pruning!   imp


----------

